# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 29 Gallon...WIP



## ShadowElite951 (Jan 18, 2006)

My second attempt at trying to keep plants. So far it's been going well. PLEASE give me suggestions, comments...whatever. Thanks!









*Profile*









The lighting I have are 2 65watt PCs (130 watts total). I have a Fluval 204 running on it. The plants include Water Wisteria, Hornwort, Java Fern, Green and Purple Cabomba, Frill, Red Fox Tail, and a Jap. Fern I believe. I just ordered Hair Grass and Ricca. The fish I have in there At The Moment are Guppies, Swordtails, Flying Fox, Albino Kribs, Ghost Shrimp, Kuhlii Loaches, Rubbernose Pleco. In the future I have to stock it with Cardinal Tetras, Rummynose Tetras, German Blue Rams, and keep the Kuhliis, Pleco, and Ghost Shrimp in there.










I have one question however. Would I need a co2 system on this? If I do...how do I make a DIY co2 system? There is no way I can afford the regular ones.

Thanks for everything.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like you've got a great start going there! I'm guessing that variegated, long thin plan near the front is not aquatic...at least I don't recognize it. But, time will tell.

IMO, if you've got 130w over a 29g (4+ WPG), you're going to need CO2 and some regular fertilizing supplements. How long has the tank been set up? If it's fairly new, you might want to turn off (remove?) one of the 65w bulbs for a month or so until the tank matures a bit.

Here's a brief overview of DIY CO2...you can do some quick searching for more specifics. Get a 2 liter soda bottle. Drill a small hole (smaller than the tubing) in the top and insert a (perferrable CO2 proof) piece of tubing about 1/2" into the top. On the other end of the tubing, add an air stone (once again, CO2 resistant if you can) to help shrink the size of the CO2 bubbles and place it in front of the outlet of your filter. As to one CO2 'formula' for inside the bottle, it's something like 1/2 cup sugar, 1/4 tsp yeast and warm water filling up about 2/3 of the bottle. Within a few hours or maybe overnight, you should see the CO2 bubbles starting to come out the stone. Every two weeks, "rinse and repeat". I used DIY for about a year, I'd say. If you factor in labor savings (and consistency), presurrized CO2 really isn't so expensive...but I do recommend learning first with the DIY.

Good luck!
Brian.


----------



## ShadowElite951 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

The plant in the front is Japanese Dwarf Rush. It's not mentioned to be a terrarium plant. This tank itself has been running since November is that long enough? Or should I turn off a bulb?. And thanks for the information on the DIY co2 system.

Another quick question...I've read that other peoples DIY co2 systems have exploded...how can I prevent this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

With a 29gal and 130w light you would need two DIY CO2 bottles. Alternate them ever other week. You would still change one bottle every two weeks but you will have a fresh bottle every week. When using DIY CO2 you need to have a constant level of CO2. By alternating two bottle this will help in a tank of this size.

your tank is old enough to start dosing nutrients. Don't wait to long before starting both CO2 and fertilizing. In a new tank with this much light when algae starts it will grow fast.

I have use DIY CO2 for years before I setup pressure tank without any trouble at all. Just read up on DIY CO2 and you will be fine.

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have heard of a Japanese Rush before, so that sounds good. Because it has a fairly interesting look, I'm a bit surprised I haven't seen more of it out there.



> Originally posted by ShadowElite951:
> I've read that other peoples DIY co2 systems have exploded...how can I prevent this?


As Hawk mentioned, the likelihood of a problem is fairly small. I could only think of this happening if something is blocking the tubing and causing pressure to build up in the bottle. So, just make sure you continue to see bubbles leaving the bottles. If not, investigate it. Not a common problem though from all I've read.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow. Your combomba looks great.. I made a huge mistake with mine.. I trimmmed from the top. I need to top it now, and toss the bottoms.

Your tank looks amazingly clean. are you really this algae free with that much light.. even after 2 months that is great.

I am algae free but I'm fertilizing and using excel... still a little nervous about turning on the co2, but planning to do so this weekend


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

When I used DIY CO2 I often thought about what would happen if pressure built up in the reactor bottle. What I noticed in some of my bottles was that when pressure built up to high the seal around the 1/8 hard tube in the cap would start to leak. In other bottles the 1/8 hose connected to the hard tube would leak. I even tried to build up pressure but before the pressure built up to a significant level the system would leak at some weak point. But this is just with my DIY system. I am sure some DIY CO2 setups that are made allot better then mine could build up pressure when tubes are blocked.

Hawk


----------



## ShadowElite951 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you for the replys! I just started to get the supplies for the set up. Ich just got into my tank and with the lack of co2...(I took out my fish and placed them in a hospital tank) I'm in a race to get it ready.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great looking tank. I'm surprised you didn't add co2 b/c it sure looks nice and healthy. You won't have a co2 explosion as long as you chose a good bottle. It's not really a common problem. All in all, very nice and healthy tank. Good luck with the ick problem. 

-John N.


----------

